# Need cpt code help



## grandmacora (Aug 17, 2009)

What cpt code would I use for a fracture to the left lesser trochanter?  There is a code for a greater but I do not know what to use for the lesser. Thanks so much.


----------



## nikkisgranny (Aug 17, 2009)

Look at 27238-27245..I think you can use these with DX 820.20 for peritrochanteric....


----------

